# Question for corn snake people



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a female amel, I would like to breed corn snakes at some point in the future. What would be a good male to get to put with her? I know there is one you can get so you end up with snow, anery and amel babies...unless I imagined that lol but would like to have a variety of nice babies 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I have a female amel, I would like to breed corn snakes at some point in the future. What would be a good male to get to put with her? I know there is one you can get so you end up with snow, anery and amel babies...unless I imagined that lol but would like to have a variety of nice babies
> 
> Any suggestions?


It really all depends if and what your female is het for. If she is just an Amel then you will need to put her with an Amel male to get Amel babies. 
If she is het for another colour then getting a male that is also het for that colour as well as being Amel (or the other way around) will produce babies of both colour morphs. 
As for making snow corns, you would need to pair your female to an Anery male. This will give you Carolina corns het for Amel and Anery. When you pair them back to each other or to corns with the same hets you will get a mix of Amels, Anery's and Snows (snow being a genetic mix of Amel and Anery).

Natrix


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I dont know if she has any hets or not, I bought her from a pet shop 

I guess its normal or amel babies for me then lol


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

If you put your Amel with an Anery het Amel (and your Amel was het Anery) you could end up with Amels, Anerys and Snows.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

how about an ultramel ...if i remember right you should get amel's and ultramels


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> how about an ultramel ...if i remember right you should get amel's and ultramels


correct! :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

What do ultramels look like?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

if you put ultramel in the search option and type in ultramel you should find some pics........found a picture for you


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ultramel:

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Ultramel Cornsnake
Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | View topic - Ultramel


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you 

I want a corn that is different to my amel really...hmmm...

What if I bred her with a snow motley or a butter motley? or an opal?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

amel x snow mot = amel het anery motley
amel x butter mot = amel het caramel mot

you could try an ultramel anery and hope n pray your amel is het anery - if she is, this will give you amel, ultramel, ultramel anery and snow hatchlings.

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Ultramel Anery Cornsnake
Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | View topic - Ultramel Anery


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

would go for caramels and finally one day produce your own butters:notworthy:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ooh ultramel anerys are very nice!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wrong thread lol


----------

